

Change of User Name - mrgoat

Hello, does anyone know how to change username on Hackernews? I want to change to my real name ... Thanks a lot ..
======
ColinWright
You can't. All you can do is abandon your existing handle and create a new
one. You can leave a note in your profile pointing at your new handle if you
want to, but with no submissions and no comments, it seems a little pointless.

~~~
CaiGengYang
Ok, I just changed to my real name ... It turns out that I had an account
under my real name afterall ... I just forgot

